# Bass Player



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

My band Classic Havoc is looking for a bass player. We do classic rock covers and cover a range of material from the 60's to present day hits.
We are located in Edmonton. If anyone is interested please drop me a line.

Bob


----------

